# Snow geese



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

Looking to do a guided snow goose hunt if it's not to late to get an available slot. Any suggestions or information on local guides in the state?


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Your time and money will be better spent not in Utah. 
Very, very few birds make it to the state. The hunt is >1 on a scale from 1-10. Unless your dead set on a "utah" snow goose. I'd look elsewhere. South Dakota, Missouri, Nebraska, something like that.
Later,
Kev


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Fried Feathers Outfitters! Top notch guys that run a great outfit!

http://friedfeathers.com/#2841


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

travis madden said:


> Fried Feathers Outfitters! Top notch guys that run a great outfit!
> 
> http://friedfeathers.com/#2841


+1 there! Good dudes. They do the very best they can with what they have, and they are probably as consistent as anybody.

Later,
Kev


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

kev said:


> Your time and money will be better spent not in Utah.
> Very, very few birds make it to the state. The hunt is >1 on a scale from 1-10. Unless your dead set on a "utah" snow goose. I'd look elsewhere. South Dakota, Missouri, Nebraska, something like that.
> Later,
> Kev


^^This^^ Utah snow goose hunting is real hit and miss. You want a great experience of snow goose hunting, save your money and go to somewhere like Nebraska.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I've hunted with Tony Vandemore at Habitat Flats in Missouri as well as Scott Robinson, also in Missouri. Both operations are great, but Habitat Flats was incredible. With Scott Robinson, we averaged 45 birds a day; with Tony Vandemore, we averaged 73 birds a day. 

Hunting snow geese in the Spring can be an incredible time. I'd rather go one time on a quality hunt, than go 5 times on a subpar hunt.

One word of warning when booking a hunt - if the outfitter says that 100 bird days are typical, they are full of it. When the outfitter says that a good day can be 30-40 birds, they are telling the truth!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

travis madden said:


> Fried Feathers Outfitters! Top notch guys that run a great outfit!
> 
> http://friedfeathers.com/#2841


 Looked up their prices and thought man $250.00 a gun is alot, then got to thinking a $250.00 day in Wendover is considered almost a break even. I think I would rather spend it on geese.-8/-


----------



## tumblweedkilla (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for your guys replys


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

travis madden said:


> Fried Feathers Outfitters! Top notch guys that run a great outfit!
> 
> http://friedfeathers.com/#2841


best ones around


----------

